# GLA$$ Thread Build.



## GLA$$ (Nov 26, 2021)

Hey 👋

Let's Let the photos to the talking.

The Build Details: Start date: Vov 5, 2021

Powering everything:
18 watt Kasa Smart Plug Power Strip by TP-Link (KP303) - Surge Protector with 3 Smart Outlets and 2 USB Ports, Works with Alexa Echo and Google Home, 2.4GHz WiFi

Lighting:
Emitever Full Spectrum Sunlike Plant Grow Light with Auto ON & Off Timer, 108 LED /10 Dimmable Levels

Aquarium:
Serine (Hydra Aquatici) 6.5 Gal Rimless Starfire Glass - 45° Beveled Edge - 23.6L x 6.8W x 9.5H inches in size got it from Angelfins.ca

Substrate:
Fluval 12693 Plant and Shrimp Stratum
lava rock, Pumice & Calcined Clay mixed together from a bag of ( Bonsai Soil ) mixed with some Akadama & topped with River Stones/Gravel.

Filtration:
Sponge Filter + Air stone/ Water changes and (Actually have a "Nano" canister filter on order)

Plant Nutrients:
ThriveS by NilocG

Plant list:
1x Anubias nana 'Mini Kirin' 
1x Anubias 'Golden Coin' 
1x Anubias barteri var. nana
1x Hygrophila corymbosa
1x Ludwigia Glandulosa 
1x Alternanthera reineckii 'Pink'
1x Lobelia cardinalis
1x Limnobium laevigatum TC
1x Hygrophila corymbosa 'Siamensis 53B'


----------



## GLA$$ (Nov 26, 2021)

The Build.


----------



## GLA$$ (Nov 26, 2021)

i


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

That's a beautiful tank!!
And you've got a gorgeous betta kid! Your furbaby is absolutely adorable too!


----------



## GLA$$ (Nov 26, 2021)

Eridanus said:


> That's a beautiful tank!!
> And you've got a gorgeous betta kid! Your furbaby is absolutely adorable too!


Haha thanks. I'm 39yrs old lol 😆 😂


----------



## GLA$$ (Nov 26, 2021)

GLA$$ said:


> Haha thanks. I'm 39yrs old lol 😆 😂


I'm also a private person but have nobody to talk too about my betta tank lol

Spent YEARS keeping fish, but haven't in about 5yrs or so. But back at it again, but this time with a Giant Rainbow Koi Halfmoon Plakat Male Betta


----------



## GLA$$ (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Hey, no issue with having furbabies and betta kids! I'm not quite half your age and mine get called my babies  

Understood! And the great thing about here is that this whole website is dedicated to these beautiful creatures and is full of people who love them! Talk all you want about him!! 

And ooh nice! I absolutely love koi bettas. I haven't had a pure giant, but I once had a bi-colour halfmoon that I'm sure had giant genes. And that's great you got back into it! Fishkeeping is such a great hobby.


----------



## GLA$$ (Nov 26, 2021)

Eridanus said:


> Hey, no issue with having furbabies and betta kids! I'm not quite half your age and mine get called my babies
> 
> Understood! And the great thing about here is that this whole website is dedicated to these beautiful creatures and is full of people who love them! Talk all you want about him!!
> 
> And ooh nice! I absolutely love koi bettas. I haven't had a pure giant, but I once had a bi-colour halfmoon that I'm sure had giant genes. And that's great you got back into it! Fishkeeping is such a great hobby.


I hear giants get 4 to 5 inches in size full grown and possibly up to 7 inches woah.
This guy is just 3 months old and the size of a full grown reg betta.


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

GLA$$ said:


> I hear giants get 4 to 5 inches in size full grown and possibly up to 7 inches woah.
> This guy is just 3 months old and the size of a full grown reg betta.



He's gonna be a big guy!!! Wow!!


----------



## GLA$$ (Nov 26, 2021)

Doesn't seem very active in here 😕 😞 in the fourm I mean.


----------



## Bubbl3s (Nov 4, 2021)

This tank looks absolutely lovely, and your betta is beautiful, he's going to be really big once he's grown up!


----------



## Dania (Feb 7, 2021)

It seems to be off and on from what I’ve seen. Love the betta and cat.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Lovely set up and fish!!


----------



## jennasBettaHobby (Nov 10, 2021)

That tank is beautiful !


----------



## aRaine (12 mo ago)

Wow! so Beautiful! I love koi betta fish.


----------

